# Robo Report



## cflong (Feb 11, 2005)

As most of yall know, here in AR we can no longer use the robo, and what a blessing it has been. We hunt flooded timber on public ground and have had a good year in # of mallards killed, but the real story has been the way the ducks have worked.

The past few years we have worked ducks only to have one or two fall out of the bunch and come in and spook over the robo. Already this year we have gotten in and set on the water several bunches of 10 or more and had the opportunity to fill the hole up with a hundred or more a couple of times if we would have waited a little. Several guys I hunt with from time to time have had the same experience and agree it is like it was several years ago.

We had snow and ice today and tonite it is going to be about 15. We are in the midst of the first split, with our youth hunt on Saturday. several more ducks are starting to use the timber as many of the fields have iced over. The Black River is currently out of its banks and providing quite a lot of current in the woods that will keep them ice free and hopefully provide a good rest of the season.

I enjoy reading all the interesting reports on forums such as this and thanks for letting me be a part.

Cflong


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I have hunted around your part a few times and I agree the first year I went down the (locals called it the year of the robo) and we did well and have not done well since I cant wait untill Mo outlaws the dumb things at least on public ground that would be nice :lol:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I am all for the Robo's. I hunt down here in MN and because of where I live (in an apartment) and because of college and work I don't have a lot of time to work on my calling. So I don't know how to call.

But this year and last year I hunted with a total of 12 decoys (too poor to own more) and 2 robo ducks.

I shot more ducks that were feet down, cupped and committed, in my dekes then when I had friends who could call (my friend is a Jr. State Champ - so he's good, and he has 5 dozen dekes) . I even had ducks land over 20 times in my decoys and swim around, many times.

The Robo duck is good for someone like me, and it's better for other reasons too:

1.) Ducks come in close. (For clean, humane kills, less cripples.)

2.) More Ducks Close for Kids. (Kids need close shots, and this helps them, we need kids to keep the sport going.)

3.) Make up for lack of calling.

4.) Make up for lack of decoy spread size.

So there's so many pluses I can't say enough about them. People can't believe we out hunt guys with 6 dozen decoys with calling, with 12 decoys and 2 Robo ducks.

So I'm all for them.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

cflong said:


> As most of yall know, here in AR we can no longer use the robo, and what a blessing it has been. We hunt flooded timber on public ground and have had a good year in # of mallards killed, but the real story has been the way the ducks have worked.
> 
> The past few years we have worked ducks only to have one or two fall out of the bunch and come in and spook over the robo. Already this year we have gotten in and set on the water several bunches of 10 or more and had the opportunity to fill the hole up with a hundred or more a couple of times if we would have waited a little. Several guys I hunt with from time to time have had the same experience and agree it is like it was several years ago.
> 
> ...


Could it be not so much the lack of Robo's but a year when north of you it has been a normal winter!!!!!!! Thus you have ducks around in numbers!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with usmarine0352....The robo is a great equalizer for hunters that for some reason or other are poor callers.When they first came out the ND GNF came out in favor of them.The made for closer shots and thus less crippling.

cflong....."The past few years we have worked ducks only to have one or two fall out of the bunch and come in and spook over the robo."

If this was the case....why did you continue to use it?It sounds like the only reason you stopped is because it was outlawed. :huh:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

they are fine to use if that is what you choose to do I just see it as a cop out for working for the ducks, kinda lazy. What will you do if they do outlaw them you dont know how to call you can shoot ducks with 6 decoys if you did your scouting and are in the right place at the right time. it is not the money you can buy bond decoys for 20 bucks a doz at that rate for you two robos at (Im guessing 135 bucks) you could buy yourself 4 more doz, strings, weights and have a few dollars left. I have seen them in action they do make it easy but is it supposed to be easy maybe they should change the name from hunting to just shooting if all you need to do is stick out a few robos and sit and wait. Please understand I am not trying to rip you a new one by all means their is two sides of the fence I just have a differant veiw than you do. It seams to come across harsh when you typ it lol. I have hunted over them but I feel they hurt the guy next to you hunting. Ill shut up now :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

No big deal jb. Unfortunately we do a buttload of duck hunting off the x with alot of decoys, with good callers and we still use atleast 2 Mojos. When the competition gets fierce the willing must also.

I do hunt without them if the x is there, don't need 'em.

Everyone has their own ideals, it is just not acceptable to force them on everybody else. Arkansas style.

Now that you all have the ducks like it has been in the past the silly notion of us northern boys shooting too many young ducks using spinners can go right out the window. Been reading how the south rose again and is now slauthering ducks like never before.

Weather, weather, weather.


----------



## bandeddrake (Dec 14, 2005)

_I agree, I have been duck hunting ever since I was old enough to hold up my own gun, and I have never seen any one thing change the hunting pattern as the robo did.
I think now with the ban,it is better, and I am sorry for the guys that can't call. BAN the robos and only the true blooded hardcore duckhunter will kill ducks. Simply because you have to call. I seen folks that have never duck hunted a day in their life kill ducks with these decoys, not having a clue how to blow a duck call. Is that right? I'm not to judge. I was never so happy to hear that the Arkansas Game& Fish Commision banning these spinning wing decoys, I think this is one time they actually done something in favor of the hunters. By the way I can't wait untill Friday, season reopens and we have more ducks here than we have had in 5 years, I'm like a kid waiting on Christmas.

Happy Holidays_


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

In response I'll say this......

1.) Scouting is great.

2.) Large decoy spreads are great.

3.) Calling is great.

IF YOU CAN DO ALL THAT. All I've ever been able to hunt is PUBLIC LAND. It would be nice if we all had access to private land. But when you hunt only public land you have only so many choices.

In duck hunting as in any hunting it's: "Location, Location, Location." But doesn't mean we can always do it. So on public land the birds may be landing in a pond or field 3 miles away....doesn't mean I can hunt there. So I've got to hunt where I can.

I got the Robo Ducks for $35 a piece. My friend works at a local hunting store and got a deal.....can't say NO to Robo's for that price.

As much as I'd love to be a great caller...I'm not. So I'm trying to get better...but anyone who knows how to call knows, YOU CAN'T LEARN TO BE A GREAT CALLER IN 1 YEAR.

So for those of us who can't afford a big spread, can't find the best places to hunt where the birds want to be, or can't call worth a damn. We use the Robo Duck as an equalizer.

My friend hunts with 5 dozen duck decoys and 3 dozen goose floaters, and 3 Robo Ducks and private land to hunt....and he's a Jr. State Champion goose caller. He's got 'er made, but he still uses the Robo Ducks.

But it's still good for people with tons of dekes, great calling, and the best locations, because it brings them IN CLOSE, for less crippling and more assured kills.....which is also good for KIDS or BEGINNERS to get a shot at ducks.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I was one of those guys that said he would never get a Robo duck. One morning I got up at 3:30 in the morning to get the best spot at a local public hunting area. They were calling for a brisk north wind, falling temps, and waves of new ducks. I got to the area, packed in three dozen decoys, plus a layout blind 3/4 of a mile, sat up and waited for the mallards. Then right before sun up some gun shows up, throws out a dozen decoys and a Robo duck and crouches down by the bank. Sure enough wave after wave of mallards came that morning and every group went straight for the Robo. The guy limited out easily. I shot one duck that day, a wigeon that landed in the middle of the lake and swam into my decoys. After that day I was getting a Robo Duck. If you hunt public land in a half way populated area you will never compete without one. If I lived in an area with not much pressure, or had private, than I probably wouldn't have one. I do have to say that I didn't see the results using a Robo like I have in the previous two years. Not sure if the ducks are catching on, or I just had bad luck.


----------



## TNQuackHead (Dec 14, 2005)

I am glad to see the ban in AR and wish TN would follow. I believe that the older ducks become educated to the Robo's and this is why you have seen issues with getting them on the water. The younger ducks (yearlings) are more likely to be taken over Robo's and their is no telling what type of impact this could have on Mallard populations in the future. I hunt TN and AR heavily during the season. We are forced to use them at the WMA we hunt in TN or be at a disadvantage to the other blinds around us. For those who are not experienced callers or don't have large decoy spreads, you would be amazed at what a simple jerk string can do to draw ducks to your spread. Just a tip in case the Robo's become banned in your state.

Can anybody give me an update on the Cache River? Is their enough water to launch a boat on the Float Road at Rex Hancock? Are the ducks there?


----------



## cflong (Feb 11, 2005)

We currently do not have more ducks in AR than we did the last couple of years, as a matter of fact a couple of the days we killed ducks, we saw very few bunches. What has been good is the way these bunches have worked the call and the woods. We have not received a great move of ducks(at least in our area) that we hoped would come with the bad weather and snow north of us.

We hunt public land and did not use the robo last year, even though it was legal, and cut way back on the use the year before. Ducks would dive to the robo and then flare within the last 100 yards, and without them we did not have that problem. As far as using the robo, if it is legal and if it helps a hunter bag more birds and gets them in the woods, then use it. Use that time though to not only shoot ducks over the robo, but practice calling, setup, etc.

I am not sure about the area @ Rex Hancock - I have a friend that hunts there but as of last week he said there was still no water. We have had very little rain in the area. The Black River has been up, but that has been due to rain in Southern MO that would not help the Cache area.

Thanks
Cflong


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Robos surely dont draw like they used to over water. But we still are killing twice as many with one than without.

Robos in a field on the other hand....That is just straight KILLING!! No need to be "on the X", no other dekes needed, all you need is a bright day with ducks flying over the field. :lol:

With that said....If I had my way they would be gone.


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Could it be not so much the lack of Robo's but a year when north of you it has been a normal winter!!!!!!! Thus you have ducks around in numbers!


What!!??? Normal winter? It is the middle of December and we only have 4-6 inches of ice on the smaller lakes in south central minnesota (and some places dont even have that!). In a normal year, we would be driving on the ice by this time. We havent had one of those "normal" years in about 6 years IMO! What does everybody else think about this years (and the last few year's) winter?


----------



## cflong (Feb 11, 2005)

Our biologists just conducted the Dec. aerial survey in AR. Numbers should be 600 - 800,000 ducks in the state, on average. This survey showed approx. 250,000. We have been extremely dry due to lack of rain and high fuel prices that have impacted the flooding of fields throughout the state. So much for the weather sending them this way, or maybe they came through and went on to Louisianna.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Two more things about Robo's:

1.) If you have to hunt far out by yourself, it's just impractical to try to carry 4 dozen decoys and all your gear by yourself. One dozen and a Robo duck is much more managable.

2.) Here in Central MN we haven't seen a worse duck hunting with the Robo's, so I keep using them. They haven't gotten wise to them yet. And if they had.....I'd stop using them.....lol.

:sniper:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I guess we should make everything leagl so that everone can have the hunt of a lifetime everytime lets break out the electonic calls and punt guns heck while were at it we might as well go back to using real birds as decoys. Ya know so we can bring them in close for ya to shoot and have less cripples. with the right amount of real birds you can hunt almost anywere who needs to walk a mile into the marsh thats hard work! usmarine0352 have you ever heard a duck they dont sound like a good duck caller they actully sound like crap all you need to do is try it can be done. I am not a great duck caller but I manage to do well overall even with the guy next to me using a robo. I know they are leagl so you can do as you please its more a ethics deal to me you can shoot 2 hens with your 4 mallards do you? will you? some guys do and could care less some guys only shoot greenheads why because its the right thing to do if you want your kids and your grand kids to enjoy hunting like we do same deal to me


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Shooting Drake's instead of Hen's is good....it helps the population. Which is why "Bringing them in CLOSE" will help hunters identify Drakes and help people shoot them. Instead of shooting every duck that gets "Close Enough."

Some folks say decoys and calling's CHEATING too..... and that only pass shooting duck's takes real skill. But because using decoys and calls is legal that's the way it is. I'm not going to fight that.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I really dont get it.

Im not anything of a good caller and never felt the need to use a robo ever and kill a repectable amount of ducks.

I personally dont see it as something I cant live without. I did finally buy one this year for $30 on clearance at wally world just because I think it would help out in a corn field setup.


----------



## chadwall (Jan 8, 2006)

robos are for young stupid ducks. it is easy to get a yearling to come into one. if they would outlaw them most guides in the northern states would go out of business and there would be more ducks for the people who are the REAL duck hunters who spend countless hours with a call in their hand know how to work ducks instead of a machine doing it for them. i feel they should be outlawed and it will weed out the lazy hunters who don't do their homework!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

hey jb, thanks for letting me use the robo, ill get it back to you as soon as possible...thanks again, you were right, it worked great, limited out all 5 days and we let some groups borrow it so they could finish out to!!! by the way, didnt notice the thread topic, whatta you guys talking about?


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

C BROWNDUCK said:


> hey jb, thanks for letting me use the robo, ill get it back to you as soon as possible...thanks again, you were right, it worked great, limited out all 5 days and we let some groups borrow it so they could finish out to!!! by the way, didnt notice the thread topic, whatta you guys talking about?


  so it begins my brother glad to here it worked for ya  did you do as told and hook it up the the vortex system along with the other 19 robos and quiver butts. Gosh it only seems like yesterday we used decoys and jerk strings man glad those days are behind us heck remeber that duck call you had and to think thats how people did things way back then how did they ever shoot a duck :wink:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

jb, C BROWNDUCK

Interesting that you post something on the topic and then answer yourself from the same IP address.

If your intent is to stir the pot. I will not put up with it.

Bob


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Bust em Bob! On top of his game.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

"The Robo duck is good for someone like me, and it's better for other reasons too:

1.) Ducks come in close. (For clean, humane kills, less cripples.)

2.) More Ducks Close for Kids. (Kids need close shots, and this helps them, we need kids to keep the sport going.)

3.) Make up for lack of calling.

4.) Make up for lack of decoy spread size. "

WOW!!!! all this knowledge from a beginner. what webpage did you copy and paste this off of? here are my ideas concering yours...

1.) if thats what your worried about... DON"T SHOOT if they're not in range. or like has been said, if thats really what we're worried about, why not re-legalize live decoys?
2.) same as above, kids need to learn its not going to be slaughter every time out. you should be teaching them how to properly set out a spread, how to call properly, how to build a blind, etc... not teaching them which robo is the best.
3.) make up for lack of calling??? some guys who don't use robo's don't use calls either, my father for one, and he'll shoot as many birds as anyone soley with a good spread. moree often than not, less is more when calling ducks (especially on public land like your talking about). and by the way, it is possible to become a decent caller in one year, how often are you in your truck? how often are you just sitting around. there are countless idle moments that you could be blowing your calls, stop being lazy.
4.) you don't need 10 doz. dekes to shoot birds, i have access to well over 3000 decoys (yes, that is including snows, call it 1000 duck and canada dekes)... you wanna know my average spread? 8, 6 sleepers and 2 standards.

i hunt 99% public land within 2 hrs of the twin cities, i'm not going to post the numbers of birds b/c i will be called a liar as i don't have digital pics to back them up. but i am relieved everytime i see someone throw out two dozen dekes and a spinner b/c i KNOW i will be getting more shooting. just think of how many times a duck has seen that same set up... and to those of you who say "you just can't compete if you don't have one" that is pure BS. stop setting up on the same point you've gone to for the past 50 years with the same exact spread and start trying new things... micro spreads for one. throw out one hen mallard deke and see what happens.

robo's are TOTALLY not needed... it embarasses me to call myself a waterfowler when things like this are being used... if it has a battery, ban it.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

"if they would outlaw them most guides in the northern states would go out of business"

oh my god... how AWSOME would that be? no more arrogant resource-mongers out there leasing out every piece of land. and finally bring hunting back to the way the country was founded for.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

usmarine-
if you are a marine, thank you.... but when you comes to this, you need to get out more, i didn't finish reading the whole thread before my post's... but you are just regurgitating (sp?) the same BS that has been spewed all over the internet since robo's came about... "oh it helps with identifying drakes and hens, and thats what we need to help with the populations" thanks for your wonderful insight... if you really wanted to help the populations you wouldn't hunt, then there would be no chance of accidently shooting a hen... like i said before, if all you want to shoot are drakes at 30 yds, but they are at 40 and you can't tell... JUST DON"T SHOOT!!! i've heard this drake/hen arguement way to many times, you don't need a robo to make selection any easier. robo's are for the lazy sob's... who don't wanna learn how to call, who spend money on robo's instead of standard decoys (35 bucks apeice, you could of had 2 doz. more dekes, and for another 10 you could of have 3 doz, bringing your spread up to 4 doz. which isn't much less than your buddies 5).

BAN THE ROBO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

listen bob, you need to cool your jets, jb is my brother and i saw him post on this subject and im giving him some harmless crap for it..


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

by the way bob, jb and i work for the same company if your curious about the address thing!!!


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Roostbuster you are correct. If you WORK at it enough you will get better. As roostbustert posted practice in the car. i practice all the time when driving. Im not an expert caller but have gotten alot better in a year, the best place to learn is from someone else, usmarine your buddy is a state champ he should be able to give you plenty of tips. i have 2 robo's but i can say that this year i did BETTER without them, on 2 occasions i was filled out in 30 min. with 12 hot buys and 6 oversize Averys. I am glad they were banned on WMA's this year and hopefully they will banned altogether. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

jb, Brownduck

Sorry about the reprimand. Multiple user names posting from the same address is usually trouble.

Enjoy the forum.

Bob


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

no problem bob, love the forum by the way, we had one here in missouri and a guy would ask a serious qustion and all he would get was a bunch of ridicule for it, i wasnt trying that here, just wanted to tease my non using robo brother.....hahaha


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

C BROWNDUCK said:


> no problem bob, love the forum by the way, we had one here in missouri and a guy would ask a serious qustion and all he would get was a bunch of ridicule for it, i wasnt trying that here, just wanted to tease my non using robo brother.....hahaha


At least my wife lets me go hunting still :lol:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Bob

trust me we are not the same guys.............AT ALL 

Im the skinny one


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I cant wait until they outlaw the robo in california. We are not allowed to us ethem until Dec 12 anyway and when I don't use the robo I almost always shoot more ducks. If your a good caller then you don't need a robo . I think ducks don't like the robo as much as we believe. Have you ever seen a duck land within 10 feet of a robo??????? I havent. Without the robo they land within 10 feet of me!! I dont like robos at all :beer: :wink:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

BAND THE MOJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

honkbuster3,

If you shoot more ducks without the mojo and you don't think it's worth using then why should it be banned?

Foldem


----------



## 02jrstatechamp (Jan 12, 2006)

I've pulled all of my mojos out of the decoy spread because just about everybody has one, well down here in Louisiana the ducks have seen these mechanical decoys through the states. I've had more ducks flare on the mojo this year more than ever. The mojos worked at the beginning of the season but after that every duck that seen my decoy spread all I seen was wings and tail feathers. So for the mojos this year they are put up in the shed.


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

> 3.) Make up for lack of calling skills.


WOW! Usmarine isn't that part of the game! *I do use a robo at times *but hell, I still know how to call. Just because you are a ****ty caller shouldn't be the reason why you should get an "edge". Hell, calling, bind construction, and decoy setups are the basics of hunting ducks. If you not good at all three you shouldn't shoot as many ducks. I have a question for you, how often do you sit down during the off season and actually practice. That's right I said "practice". Dang, you guys are just getting lazy. There is nothing like practicing all year and then applying what you learned to trick in a big group of greenheads. It's gratifing. Those ducks will be worth more to you when to work hard, hone you skills, and become a true hunter instead of just relying on a machine to do all of the work.

NOW FOR THE REST OF YOU! Quit *****ing!

Foldem is right. You guys all say the same thing. "you do better without them." Well the why do you care if they are banned! They obvously don't give the hunter any edge over the ducks, right! I have a feeling you went out to your favorite slough one day and a guy like Usmarine on the other side of the wetland pounded the ducks over a robo and you got jack. I understand we all have heard some dumbass hunter across the slough just keep screaming on his duck call. You know it sounds alot closer to dieing cow call than a duck, but he doesn't. And yet some how the guy kill a few ducks. You're skunked and bitter and there for ***** about it every chance you get. Or, maybe you just can't afford one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you are going to tell some one that they should be outlawed give a good reason. Don't say they should be banned because you can't kill ducks over them. Heck, If everyone else has one that should give you the edge right, plus alot less ducks should get killed, therefore helping the population grow. If they didn't work a high % of the time they wouldn't get outlawed. Period. *They do work and that's the problem! Nothing else*


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Ur Choice*

Roostbuster, thanks for the compliment. I was a spent 4 years in the Marines. But you can't hunt in the Corps.....so I had to get out....hahaha.

But what I've got to say about everything is:

1.) I am trying to learn to call. I listen to instructional calling tapes and practice with my call whenever I get the chance.....usually when I'm in my car driving at my job. But practice calling is affected by a couple of things.....
a. I live in an apartment. (Can't call there.)
b. I work 60-70 hrs a week.
c. School full time (12 credits.)

When you only have so much time, trying to find time to do bills, see friends, do chores, run errands and everything else is hard.

2.) My friend who is the champ caller has his own life, trying to get together is hard though. Think of how many times you get to see your friends and get out, it's hard. It's usually lets get together at the bar or something. You know how it is. It's hard finding time to see your friends, think of your friends you promise to see, but haven't seen in months.

3.) Finding time: All of us have jobs were suppsed to get done, mowing the lawn, finally getting that garage cleaned out, organizing the basement, repainting the siding, cutting wood, were all busy. It's hard. Calling takes a lot of time and dedication, NOT saying I'm not trying....but it's hard. And as amazing as it may seem, sometimes my priorities can't be just learning how to be a good goose/duck caller.

4.) Goose Calling: I'm learning how to call geese first. So I'm learning how to call ducks second. There is no Robo Goose that works yet.

5.) Hunting by yourself: It's more realistic for one guy hunting by himself to carry (1) Robo Duck, (1) Dozen Decoys and his shotgun and gear then to carry (4) dozen Decoys all by yourself. We all know that. So this is also something to look at. I haven't heard anyone comment on this yet.

But in the end, we can all hunt the ways we want. But we should all stick together, b/c were hunters, even if we have minor disagreements.

So Good Hunting and Good Luck.

:sniper:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Why should other states ban them and we NEED them up here for guys who dont want to practice calling. obviously there are justifications for banning them otherwise states wouldnt be doing it. if you want to shoot your young drakes go ahead but thats a majority of what you will shoot with them as birds wise up. however the mojo is not the reason behind population declines,and doesnt not allow that many more birds to be killed that will stablize populations, shoot drakes and you will have nothing to worry about. mojos dont drain the wetlands.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Next time your out hunting just try it without the mojo what's the harm in that, its one less thing to pack out bring your call and listen to the ducks try to sound like they sound. A pro caller is playing a song if you have ever listened to a real duck they don't sound that good I bet you will be surprised on how well you are and you don't even know it. You don't want to find yourself dependent on batteries to have a good hunt their is so much more to it then just shooting its a challenge (or at least it is supposed to be) I'm sure you are not hunting because you need the meat to provide for your family so what is the joy of shooting limit of ducks.....for a photograph?....just to say I did it?........well did you do it or did mojo do it for you I'm just not sure why a guy would want to shoot a limit every time he goes out they don't taste that good 

Oh by the way they do drain the wetlands when you poke all the holes with the stakes for the mojo :wink:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

jb..... :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*LIMIT OUT*

Who said anything about limiting out? I just said things like using Robo Ducks to get closer shots, for identification, closeness, and surer kills.

I also said that I was learning how to Goose Call FIRST, and duck call second. Trying to learn how to use one call is work enough.

I started trying to learn how to Goose Call 2 days ago.

I've never limited out on ducks, geese yes. But never ducks. It's not about limiting out OR Killing. It's about being out there with your friends, family, or self and having a good time while being in the outdoors.

If all you want to do is limit out or kill something, your doing it for the wrong reasons.

:sniper:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

> I've never limited out on ducks
> I even had ducks land over 20 times in my decoys and swim around, many times.
> They haven't gotten wise to them yet. And if they had.....I'd stop using them.....lol.
> 
> Thats quite a few ducks to land in decoys and unable decoy and to shoot 4????Maybe the mojo is the reason you have never limited out, grab that call, work hard and enjoy shooting more birds. :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Better Shooting*

The problem wasn't the Robo Ducks, Ducks, or Calling. It was crappy shooting.

Which I have no problem admitting too. I've had plenty of chances to limit out because of the Robo Ducks. I just managed to screw it up because of poor shooting.

I plan on remedying that shortly with some time at the TRAP RANGE.

So everything was fine, just lack of good shooting.

And those twenty times were all different ducks at different times, over the course of a full season.....lol...not all on the same day.

Let's just say I'm working on my CALLING and SHOOTING abilities. Everyone can use improvement.
:sniper:


----------



## greentimber_hunter (Feb 3, 2006)

im the last leg in the fly way here in La so by the time the ducks get to us they are all burned out on the robo. the outlaw in AR just helped us i think. they never worked here in the first place but this year it was great. i thought the season was going to be slow. we had a warm winter as most i think and the ducks just didnt show up. but the ones that did came right into the robo. not seeing them all over the place just seemed to help. i wouldnt mind them outlawing them here though as long as i can keep my jurk cord in fine.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

Here in NE MO we got to some public over by the mississippi alot "Ted Shanks" and it is nothing but a war of mojos. Last year when we hunted Grand Pass, Fountain Grove, and Shanks we had one robo. Every one around us had at least 2 and as many as 5 or 6. This year i called up some buddies who had a few mojos and we went to the public grounds just to see if more robos would help. We ran 8 robos with 2 on a vortec just to see what would happen and i tell you what it took 4 guys 18 minutes to limit on greenheads. I have to say we decided it worked to have more on public ground. But out of guilt and ethics we never did it again. It just didnt seem right and it made me realize how easy it is for some yay hoo to go and buy a few mojos and whack some ducks and mess up my day. We had 2 older fellas behind us that morning that were pretty mad at us and i cant blame them, ida been mad to. Like i said tho, we just kinda used it as a test to se if the guy with the most robos would win and i believe it to be true. I still use 1 or 2 to this day but only if i feel it is needed to give me an edge on these public places. Public ground is a battle and if you draw a bad # number at 4 in the morning you better have somethin to help you have a little better than poor day. If you draw a good # then take a couple dekes and a call and hunt the x the way huntin was intended, location location location. If there ever banned nationwide im sorry than so many guys will have to put the batteries up on the shelf  and leave the ducks to the hunters and not the shooters. I wont miss'em. The spinners that is :lol:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah, it is a shame, Lance the circus that our public areas down here have become over the last 10 years or so. Robos everywhere, and 60-80 yard shots are common in the area I hunt. Makes me so freaking mad to listen to guys running their mouths at the check station about ducks just "not wanting to commit." Of course they wont commit if every time they come down below the tree line there are getting blasted at. The sad thing is if you want to compete down here you have to run robos, or vortecs, or mallard machines or some crap to get ducks to even take a look at your spread. Our blind had an absolutely crappy season this year, trying to hunt with out all the robos and everything. Just a normal (for down here) 500 decoy spread. Unfortunately the blind next to us had that size of spread, but only with NINE robos running all around their blind. Their blind killed out quite a few days during the season. :roll:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Not sure if you Mo guys noticed or not but it is no longer a question on the green card this past season. I asked the guys at Grand Pass and they said that the study was over and that they seen that the robo gives no edge to the hunter???????? But in the same breath he kinda rolled his eyes so I guess they are here to stay in Mo????

usmarine0352 I don't want you to think I'm riding you I just think someone who has not hunted without one is missing out it is much more rewarding not to use one I cant fib I own one but it dose have allot of dust on it. I like everyone was drawn in by them at first then realized it was not as much fun to sit in front of this thing and let it do all the work. I might as well go shoot trap and maybe one day you will be the same if you think it helps you shoot more greenheads do what I do if you don't know for sure what it is don't shoot it

P.S. if you are a US Marine God bless ya and thank you :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

JB: I am a former Marine, I did my four in the Corps nad served in Afghanistan with the 1st group of Marines after Sept. 11.

Hunting with Robo's. I do think hunting PUBLIC LAND has a lot to do with it. You just can't compete without it, as other guys have attested too.

When I hunt up at the cabin and no one else does, I don't waste time on a Robo.

And your right, a lot of jerks Sky Bust and all that other stuff....it's really sad. One guy talked about how they were "HIS" ducks and other people were trying to call them and shoot them. He later lost his gun for shooting Canvasbacks. So he deserved to go to jail if u ask me.

Good luck hunting.

:sniper:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

"Hunting with Robo's. I do think hunting PUBLIC LAND has a lot to do with it. You just can't compete without it, as other guys have attested too. "

YES YOU CAN!!!! one of my problems with robo's is, is that they make EVERYONE on the lake more succesful, i have never owned one or used one. but my success has gone up conciderably since the dawn of the battery operated decoys. 
here is an example from mid oct. this past season in south central MN... flock of 5 mallards, flying across the lake, high, looked like migrators, caught a glimpse of someones robo, locked up came down, guys with the mojo sounded like a couple of clowns on the calls, ducks flared from them locked up on my spread, three shots later i ahd 3 drake mallards.
i would never of had a chance at those birds were it not for the mojo... some might say that this is a good thing... nope... i completely 100% disagree with Zwohl's assumption that they are not affecting populations...

usmarine, you do not need a mojo to "compete" just do something different instad of following the lazy masses.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Roostbuster*:

Do you think that if those guys who had the Robo's could CALL worth a damn.....they might have SHOT those Ducks....and you wouldn't have shot ANYTHING????

:sniper:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

doubtful, as in other experiences, even good callers in heavly hunted areas have birds flare from robos and come into my spread... my point wasn't about who SHOULD shoot them, it was that NO ONE should of shot those birds. they should of just kept going where they were going, but the effectiveness of robo's at long ranges is without question way to good. they make birds do things they wouldn't of done 10 years ago, and once they get down, its up to the guys who can work them to finish the job... but 10 years ago, there wouldn't of been a job to finish as the birds would of just stayed high and kept flying.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

cflong said:


> As most of yall know, here in AR we can no longer use the robo, and what a blessing it has been. We hunt flooded timber on public ground and have had a good year in # of mallards killed, but the real story has been the way the ducks have worked.
> 
> The past few years we have worked ducks only to have one or two fall out of the bunch and come in and spook over the robo. Already this year we have gotten in and set on the water several bunches of 10 or more and had the opportunity to fill the hole up with a hundred or more a couple of times if we would have waited a little. Several guys I hunt with from time to time have had the same experience and agree it is like it was several years ago.
> 
> ...


Then why didnt you just not use a robo if it was spooking ducks???


----------

